# bloqué sur la pomme



## jeremy5490 (13 Mars 2008)

Voila moi depuis avant hier mon ipod est bloquer sur la pomme bon depuis il a pu de batterie mais cela fait toujours pareil j'ai beau appuyer sur menu + selection , la pomme disparait et la revila et reste toujours bloquer que faire ... 

+ IPOD NON DECLARER SUR PLUSIEURS PC et SUR 1 MAC 

+ TENTATIVE DE REBOOT MAIS SANS RESUSTAT

+ IPOD VIEU ET PLUS SOUS GARANTIE DEPUIS UNE PLOMB

aider moi merci


----------



## jeremy5490 (14 Mars 2008)

Jai aussi entendu cette nuit le disque dur de mon ipod tourné et sarrété sans arret (fin jusqu'a la batterie s'epuise


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2008)

Je pense que ton disque dur d'iPod est mort. Sûrement du a un choc lors de l'utilisation.

Pour tenter de le sauver, essaye de le formater avec les différents outils mis a ta disposition par le système et ensuite il devrait être reconnu par iTunes suis se remettre a fonctionné. Mais ce n&#8217;est vraiment pas sur.


----------



## jeremy5490 (24 Mars 2008)

tu peux me donner des noms de logiciel qui peu formater un disque non reconnu


----------



## jeremy5490 (30 Mars 2008)

up ^^


----------

